# extending a 3 phase board?



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Providing your not adding more load than you have supply an additional boars from an mcb as a submain and mark it 'SUPPLY TO DB2', would be better than trying to jam another tail in with the feeder, you could move a circuit to the new board to create your spare way.


----------

